# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  اشرقت والدنيا حزينة

## شواطئ شوق

اشرقت والدنيا الحزينةبضعة علي زينة العالم بالانوارالزاهرة فاح عطرها على انحاء الارض الدرة العلوية والتحفة الحيدرية والوردة المحمدية والمودة الفاطمية والرئيسة الحسينية خط قلمي خطوط وخربشة بالحروف، رسم اجمل اسم في هذه الايام حوراء ،طُبع على قلبي حبها ،نقش بدماي المتدفق في الشريان امتزج حبري من نبعها العلوي فاض قلمي على الاقرطاس الابيض بالنور الالهي ماهذا اليوم والتاريخ الذي تتساطع فيه الانوار العالية ؟ اتلجت القلوب الحزينة بميلاد الطاهرة الوديعة تباشرت الملائكة ،وغردات الطيور ،وتفتحت الابواب لستقبال زينة الاب وهي زينب اشرقت الشمس على الارض في حلة رائعة والقمر في فرحة وسرور اللهم بحقها يعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان وفرج الشيعة الجعفرية في مشارق الارض ومغاربها يارب اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الامة ،بحق سراج الظلمة ،والحسين ولائمة ،بميلادها يكون فرج ورحمة على الدنيا زينب اشرقت والعالم تنور متباركين :نسألكم الدعاء5/5/1432هـ0

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يبارك فيش يالغالية* 
*زمان عنش*
اللهم بحقها يعجل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان وفرج الشيعة الجعفرية في مشارق الارض ومغاربها يارب 
اللهم اكشف هذه الغمة عن هذه الامة ،بحق سراج الظلمة ،
والحسين ولائمة ،بميلادها يكون فرج ورحمة

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

الله يبارك في حياتش 
الله يفرج عن الشيعه امير المؤمنين 
ويجعل فرج صاحب العصر والزمان

----------

